# How much is a 10A worth?



## tomc1 (Dec 24, 2010)

I am looking for a gravely to plow snow and use on my garden and came across a 10a which is much nicer looking then the convertibles and L's I have been looking at. It comes with a rotary plow, auger and brush hog. They say it runs good, it may need the carb adjusted. From the pictures it looks like it is in good shape. It is a 1970. Is it worth $800? I've been looking at some convertibles for around $500 with attachments. This just seems like a lot better tractor. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Tom! Totally unfamiliar with that model, but it sounds to be a good deal given the impliments and the fact that it's old enough to be a collectible. Could even talk them down a bit too given the economy and all. Have you bought it yet or stlll vasilating? Give us some pictures if you got em!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I wouldnt believe them till i herd it myself - if i was plunking down $800 for something id make sure everything worked. Id still see about haggling some.


----------



## al b (Feb 6, 2009)

I think $800 is a bit too much but pictures might change what I think.


----------



## tomc1 (Dec 24, 2010)

I got it for $450. I didn't hear it run but it turned over fine. I looked in the gas tank and there is a lot of rust. So when I got it home I took if off and it has a whole in it. So.. first thing, either find a gas tank or fix it. any suggestions?


----------



## js5020 (Feb 10, 2005)

tomc1 said:


> I got it for $450. I didn't hear it run but it turned over fine. I looked in the gas tank and there is a lot of rust. So when I got it home I took if off and it has a whole in it. So.. first thing, either find a gas tank or fix it. any suggestions?


I would try fixing it or find a used one,,, I hear new ones are around 200, but never priced one myself.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Being that old - depends how many spare tanks are around to be had. Id see about taking to a shop that specialized in cleaning/ repairing them - you dont want to be welding on it ( can make the hole bigger being so rusty) - possibly can use some of that tank liner material to seal it up.

Ive herd using some ordinary driveway stone and water shaken around in the tank will remove the built up rust- would just be a pain to remove all the stones afterwards- but depending how bad the tank is it could pop more holes in the metal.

Could just use a temporary gas tank till another could be located ( like off an old pushmower/lawntractor).

Id also take the carb apart and see if any of that corrosion is in there as well- it happens when they sit a while.


----------



## gravelymay (Oct 13, 2010)

The 10A is a very good model
It is the First model that had a double gear 
That cut down the Kohler engine rpm.
in the transmission
Does it have a reg starter?
The C10 has the starter gen on them.
There is a lot of difference between the C10 Top and the C10A bottom


----------

